#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддийская литература >  > > >  >  >  Есть ли полный перевод на русский Трипитаки?

## Диана

см. тему.

----------


## Константин_К.

Полного перевода нет.

Практически всё корректно переведенное
представлено здесь:
http://dhamma.ru/canon/index.html
но это - очень незначительная часть.

Есть еще некоторые разрозненные переводы.

----------


## Диана

Спасибо!
Больше всего переводят джатаки, у меня некоторые из них есть в сборнике индийских сказок  :Smilie:

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Диана_ 
> *см. тему.*


Насколько я знаю, даже на английский еще не все переведено...

----------


## Диана

Увы...

----------

